# Tri tren 150 & Test prop cycle advice?



## alan2012 (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi guys iam doin a 12week tre tren 150 & test prop 100 cycle was woundering what dosage to use?
I was thinking Injecting e3d but duno if this is too high or not as ive read afew forums to allways run test higher than tren?
Any advice would be fine thanks alot


----------



## rage racing (Feb 3, 2013)

Is this your first time with tren? If it is I would run Tren Ace so if the Tren gets to be to much for you, you can get off quickly. I pin TrenA ED but I like to pin.... I also like my Tren about double of my test dose. I usually run Test @250 a week and Tren @500 a week. More tren than test seems to make the sides from the tren bearable...


----------



## Sherk (Feb 3, 2013)

*Tri tren 150 &amp; Test prop cycle advice?*

I'm the same way. I like the 2-1 tren/test ratio. I'm also not a fan of the tri tren blends. I either stick with long esters or short esters. Test and tren bind to the same androgen receptors. If the test has already binded to a receptor then the tren can't. That's one reason for me keeping the tren higher and also I get little to no sides. 


When we do right nobody remembers, when we do wrong nobody forgets. H.A.M.C

Support your local 81
  AFFA   Red and White


----------



## alan2012 (Feb 3, 2013)

Yes first time using tren mate, and i wish i would of known now about ace only , but i maisewell stick this out now what would you guys say for me?
Ive pinned 3 times upto now done it thursday 1ml each, sunday 1ml each, wensday 1ml each? this ok or not?
Or shud i pick every 2days? monday tren 75mg test 50mg, wensday tren 75mg test 50mg, friday & sunday same? any more advice be great guys


----------



## Sherk (Feb 3, 2013)

*Tri tren 150 &amp; Test prop cycle advice?*

Eod pinning with tri tren is fine because of the blends of esters. Kinda like how sustanon works. As far as dosage that's completely up to on how you feel. You're at a good starting dose. After a few weeks if you feel you can always up the dosage. With ace some start out at 50-75mg and work their way up to 100mg daily or eod. Most will say to pin ace daily. I've only ever ran e every time so I can't tell you the pros and cons from personal experience, it would be bro science. 


When we do right nobody remembers, when we do wrong nobody forgets. H.A.M.C

Support your local 81
  AFFA   Red and White


----------



## alan2012 (Feb 4, 2013)

Ok pal cheers am doing
Monday 100mg test 75mg tren
wensday 100mg test 75mg tren
friday 100mg test 75mg tren
sunday 100mg test 75mg tren
etc etc


----------

